# Travel to St-Jean and Worried About The Via Strike  *UPDATE*



## nickinguelph (25 Jul 2009)

I am slated for the Aug 31st BMOQ and have been informed that my train leaves on Aug 30th for Montreal.
Now my question is, has anyone who is set to travel to Montreal via train talked to their CFRC about alternate arrangements due to the VIA strike (if it is still on going at that point)?
I am planning on contacting my File Manager on Monday about this, however I am just curious to see if anyone has any information.
Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Jul 2009)

As the strike just happened on Friday afternoon, I doubt that anyone else has any information for you.

It may be useful for others to post the answer you receive from CFRC on Monday.


Roy


----------



## nickinguelph (25 Jul 2009)

Thanks Roy!

I will definitely post what information I receive from my CFRC on Monday.
Cheers!

Nick


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jul 2009)

Changed title in case others need to search this info.
Bruce


----------



## Otis (25 Jul 2009)

I'M betting you'll be told to wait and that you'll get updated info Mid-August SHOULD the strike be still going on at that point (cause that's what I'D tell you if you called me ... and if you're calling Toronto Monday morning before 10am, I just saved you a phone call, cause I'm the one you'd be talking to!)

We don't have any more information about what's going on with VIA than you do. Should the strike be still happening mid-August, I'm sure the CFRC's will be making alternate arrangements to have buses hired or brought down from Borden or something. But that's just a guess at this point.

When the decision IS made (if required) I'm also sure that one of the Corporals or the TD'd personnel will be assigned to call people and update them on their travel arrangements.

Otis


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Jul 2009)

Thank you, Otis.

There you have it folks - an informed opinion and course of action.

I'm going to lock this - and sticky it until the strike is resolved.

There is no doubt in my military mind that many more recruits will be stressing over this in the next little while - hopefully they can take the sensible answer provided by Otis without opening 10 million more threads on the subject.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## observor 69 (26 Jul 2009)

Via Rail service to resume late tonight

Jul 26, 2009 02:51 AM 
THE CANADIAN PRESS

MONTREAL – Via Rail Canada says it will resume full service across the country late tonight.

The company issued a statement early this morning announcing it had reached an agreement with the union representing its striking locomotive engineers to enter into binding arbitration.

Paul Cote, Via's president and chief executive officer, says service will resume starting late tonight, with full service on most routes by Monday morning.

Layoffs of other unionized Via employees prompted by the engineer's strike are also cancelled.

The 343 engineers, members of the Teamsters Canada Rail Conference, walked out Friday, paralyzing passenger train service across Canada.

Via also announced on Saturday that the strike was forcing it to lay off hundreds of other workers who maintain its trains and stations. 

TORONTO STAR


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jul 2009)

From Nfld Sapper

Update
Travel Advisory – VIA Train Services to Resume Late Sunday, July 26, 2009

VIA’s train services, which were cancelled July 24 due to a strike by members of the Teamsters Canada Rail Conference union, will resume gradually on Sunday, July 26, with full service on most routes by Monday morning.

Details on specific trains will be posted here as they become available.  Customers may also contact VIA at 1 888 VIA-RAIL (1 888 842-7245) or 1 800 268-9503 (hearing impaired).

VIA sincerely regrets any inconvenience that this situation may have caused its customers.


Trains in operation on July 26:

•    Montreal – Halifax: train 14 (6:30 pm)
•    Montreal – Gaspé: train 16 (6:30 pm)
•    Montreal – Ottawa: train 639 (6 pm)
•    Montreal – Toronto: train 69 (6:05 pm)
•    Montreal – Quebec: train 26 (5:55 pm) To be confirmed
•    Toronto – Ottawa: train 648 (6:35 pm)
•    Toronto – Montreal: train 668 (6:35pm)
•    Toronto – Sarnia: train 87 (5:40 pm) To be confirmed
•    Toronto –Windsor: train 79 (7:15 pm)
•    Toronto – London: train 89 (10 pm)


----------

